# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  meu 1 aqua e  problemas

## jose alexandre pinheiro

segue parametros de minha agua hoje.
ph:> 7,7
amonia: 1,50
dureza: 7,    2,49mql
 calcio: 500
densidade 1024/1025
temp: 25,5 a 25.

 aquario é um mini de 58 lt da bOYU. segue anexo todo o diario, peço ajuda e aguardo, muito obrigado. Sou  novo no aquario salgado.


data do aqua 23/08/2011

----------


## miguelcarreira

Não sendo o mais experiente já tive um aqua igual a esse mas te podermos ajudar precisamos de mais info:

vivos?
rocha viva kg?
areao kg?
"idade do sistema"?

e toda a info que conseguires.

----------


## jose alexandre pinheiro

Obrigado por tentar me ajudar. Alem das informações  acima, o aqua tem 43 dias. Antes de descrever os problemas segue mais informações. Possui 9k de rocha viva, fundo de 10 cm de areia feita de conchas moidas. 6 paguros, 1 camarão bailarino e  2 palhaços ( 2cm).01 yellow polipo com 11 polipos, e 01 green star polipo. Chiller para manter 300lt, 01 bomba para chiller com cap de 600 lt p hora, 01 bomba do proprio aquario de 800 lt p/ hora. problemas apareceram da amonia de 0 ir para 1,50 e mesmo com as trocas parciais se manter assim. O chiller deu problema e fez a agua aquecer por demais, desliguei as bombas, e por final  explodiu de algas marrons.

----------


## José António Lima

olá José,
eu também sou muito novo nestas andanças mas...
43 dias com peixes e corais em 58 Lt ???
Penso não ser esse o caminho que nos ensinam aqui no forum.
Aconselho a leres um pouco mais sobre o que aqui nos ensinam.
Quanto a ajuda imediata, vais ter que esperar que alguem mais experiente leia o teu post e te dê algumas dicas para salvares esses vivos que ai tens.
Abraço
JLima

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Adicionas-te muitos vivos num sistema que não estava preparado. Na minha opinião faz TPA frequentes para controlares estes valores de amónia e adiciona bactérias vivas para acelerar o ciclo. 

Mas a natureza tem o seu tempo

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

O ciclo nunca chegou a completar pelo que agora não existem bactérias suficientes para darem cabo dessa amónia.

Faltam aí 2 medições essenciais e cujos valores determinam a estabilidade do aquário: Nitritos e Nitratos.  Com que valores estão ?

Não esquecer que num Nano tudo acontece "rápidamente" , i.e., fácilmente um valor se desregula , uma temperatura varia, etc e por isso é que os Nanos são substancialmente mais dificeis de manter.

----------


## miguelcarreira

Sim um suplemento de bactérias parece boa idea, eu fiz mas antes de ter vivos.

Não consegues tirar alguns peixes para um Aqua de um amigo ate estabilizar.

Adicionavas as bactérias e esperavas que a coisa estabiliza se

----------


## jose alexandre pinheiro

Agradeço a ajuda e  respondendo aos amigos. O teste de amonia parece esta clareando, pois passaram quase 01 semana que me foi aconselhado colocar novamente bacterias no filtro, o qual agora parece estar dando resultado. Em relação a população do Aquario, aqui onde moro na ilha do governador, no RJ, não conheço ninguém para servir de aqua- hotel. A população deste aquario que realmente foi acrescida por mim, foram os paguros depois de 2 semanas , e os corais. Minha idéia inicial era quando o aquario estivesse com uma paisagem legal acrescentar os peixes. O fato é que em um belo dia, exatamente 1 dia depois dos corais, minha esposa " me presenteou quando voltou do trabalho com esses 2 ocelaris. Não era ideia ainda povoar com peixes, mais como disse não tive muito o que fazer. No momento os valores estavam " equilibrados", mais tambem por infelicidade, logo após essa nova população, ocorreu o mau funcionamento do chiller o qual deixou o aquario com temperaturas durantes 2 dias muito altas,tendo por vezes de deligar bombas. Junta-se tudo e temos um infeliz coquetel para o aparecimento das algas marrons.

Me passaram tambem que seria interessante colocar um pouco de carvão, visualisando que a possivel morte das algas marrons podera desprender toxinas, que de pronto com o carvão poderam ser neutralisadas. Agradeço a todos e informo que por incrivel que pareça os corais estão bem abertos.

----------


## jose alexandre pinheiro

Segue  estas 2 fotos para verificar a coloração da rocha.

----------


## jose alexandre pinheiro

Quais testes recomendam para nitrito e nitrato?

----------


## jose alexandre pinheiro

Felipe foi o que eu fiz exatamente uma semana atras, e os resultados estão sendo alcançados. A amonia zerou. irei verificar se vai se manter, pois junto estava fazendo trocas parciais. O bservei que com as trocas o nivel de calcio que estava tambem alto começou a baixar. As algas marrons que estavam se proliferando estão diminuindo bastante. Estou escovando diariamente as que são possiveis de remover. Ajustei melhor o skiner e ele esta funcionando legal. Vou adicionar testes para verificar nitrato, nitrito e fosfato. Os corasi estão bem abertos e me parece que o ph esta querendo chegar a 8. Serei mais cauteloso, e mais uma vez obrigado!

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Pois, já foi tudo dito. Agora tens de fazer TPA's mais frequentes e baixar o cálcio para cerca de 400-420. Depois é esperares 2 mesitos para o sistema estabilizar.

----------


## jose alexandre pinheiro

Helder postei duas fotos mostrando a coloração escura nas pedras e tambem presentes no areão. Os niveis de amonia  estão zero. Será esta cor proveniente das algas marrons que agora encontram o nitrato disponivel? Continuo as trocas parciais e uso removedor de nitratos e fosfatos. Pois acredito estarem altos. PS ainda irei fazer tais medições, mais tudo indica que sim. Obrigado pela ajuda e comentarios.


 PS Existe alguma formula para calcular o rdox com esses parametros

----------

